# What Metroid Fusion game is this?



## Metoroid0 (Jul 8, 2017)

I want this rom! Well..im not asking for links, i just want to know what to search if anyone knows what rom is this. is this a hack or official beta game or something else?

I saw this way back, once, but i only know about official one and it doesnt looks like this.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jul 8, 2017)

What you have is a picture of an early build of Metroid Fusion, I don't think you'd have any luck finding a ROM of it.

You can find other pictures of the early builds here.  http://metroid.retropixel.net/games/metroid4/screenshots/index2.php


----------



## ZeroT21 (Jul 8, 2017)

It's ''Metroid Fusion'' for the Game Boy Advance


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jul 8, 2017)

ZeroT21 said:


> It's ''Metroid Fusion'' for the Game Boy Advance


you don't say? xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



omegasoul6 said:


> What you have is a picture of an early build of Metroid Fusion, I don't think you'd have any luck finding a ROM of it.
> 
> You can find other pictures of the early builds here.  http://metroid.retropixel.net/games/metroid4/screenshots/index2.php


Oh i see...thats to bad, cause i would love to get my hands on this, it looks interesting


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2017)

Metoroid0 said:


> you don't say? xD
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


If you are into Metroid Fusion you should look for the Romhack Metroid Fusion T.S. It´s a very  popular hack in china.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 10, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> If you are into Metroid Fusion you should look for the Romhack Metroid Fusion T.S. It´s a very  popular hack in china.


That looks super interesting!


----------

